# Planting Bermuda



## Stuckey1 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have a 15 ac feild I'd like to drill some Bermuda. I got all the rye cleaned up field was pretty clean then we got 6" of rain this weekend and now the goat weed is everywhere! Should I spray first or spray after Bermuda is established?I have grazon next on hand or is there something different I should use?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I ain't so sure about the grazon next.....I believe I would use Pastora or just straight metsulfuron. Pastora is relatively expensive as two apps are usually needed. Chapparal will control as well....haven't checked the price, so I ain't sure about that.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Is the field bare other than the goat weed or is there existing Bermuda?

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I took it that there's nothing sprigged yet.....if that's correct, I believe I would add 1qpa of gly to the mix to kill any existing common Bermuda that may be in the stand as well.


----------



## Stuckey1 (Jul 9, 2010)

There's a little of Bermuda there now rye is only about 6-8 inches the cows are it down


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I would just hit it with glyphosate as you can drill right away.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> I took it that there's nothing sprigged yet.....if that's correct, I believe I would add 1qpa of gly to the mix to kill any existing common Bermuda that may be in the stand as well.


I sure didn't think a QPA of Glyphosate would kill Common Bermuda.  One learns something new every day.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

My first step last fall was to hit the existing grass with a gallon/acre of gly. Pretty much smoked everything that was green. After I sprigged I used Direx 4L (Diuron) @ 2qt. / acre. It definitely help suppress most grass except for Johnson. I have some spots I missed with the Direx that are covered with nutsedge. But after the weather settles down I'm gonna smoke what's emerged with Outrider. Here is a picture I took today. Notice the strip to the left where the new grass is thin. That is where I made a second pass with the Direx to cover my head land. Almost got it too good.


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

Tx Jim said:


> I sure didn't think a QPA of Glyphosate would kill Common Bermuda. One learns something new every day.


I think it just makes it mad.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Tx Jim said:


> I sure didn't think a QPA of Glyphosate would kill Common Bermuda. One learns something new every day.


I think it depends on what it is....if I have prepped a field and it has some sprigs of common that may have still rooted (which is what I think the OP is talking about), I would spray metsulfuron and nicosulfuron and 1qt p acre of Glysophate with surfactant should get any remaining sprigs of common and kill all of the goat weed and any others that may be a problem, including Bahai. 
Now if I had a field that I haven't prepped for a new field and it has an established root system, all bets are most certainly off.....but I wouldn't add the Pastora either, as such would be a waste. It does take a lot of gly to eradicate goat weed, but a double mode of action with the Pastora and Gly should get the field clean for a new planting. 
Or you can harvest the goat weed and call it "horny goat weed" and make millions....just don't get none on your hands or in your eyes  or you could......


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Troy Farmer said:


> My first step last fall was to hit the existing grass with a gallon/acre of gly. Pretty much smoked everything that was green. After I sprigged I used Direx 4L (Diuron) @ 2qt. / acre. It definitely help suppress most grass except for Johnson. I have some spots I missed with the Direx that are covered with nutsedge. But after the weather settles down I'm gonna smoke what's emerged with Outrider. Here is a picture I took today. Notice the strip to the left where the new grass is thin. That is where I made a second pass with the Direx to cover my head land. Almost got it too good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's looking real good Troy, you guys have had good rainfall this spring, the guy did a first class sprig job....I would be careful with the Outrider on a newly established sprigging. Generally speaking, and I've never used Outrider, it may be a better bet to wait for more establishment of the root system in the BG......


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Off topic but haven't heard from stuckey in several years, are you still running the bandit?


----------



## Stuckey1 (Jul 9, 2010)

Unfortunately no. I built one helluva hay business through our family's company. But I left the family business a few years back now starting over. I love hay and doors have opened for me to continue my passion. So I'm back! I liked the bandit but I think in the future I'd buy a multipack krone, I'd like some feed back if anyone has experience. After using bandit and seeing the ability of the krone multipack I think it would be a better option if it's as good as the videos I've seen.


----------

